

Anonymouse and k-anonymity - atomon
http://blog.rapleaf.com/dev/2010/07/20/anonymouse/

======
rdl
It's interesting and nice to see that they are working hard and applying
Actual Computer Science to solve a problem which really just enhances privacy
for end users, and which they aren't legally forced to do, or contractually
compelled to do -- it's not like their customers the advertisers would
necessarily be asking for this feature!

